# Mercier Kilo TT Stripper



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

I just ordered this and I am excited!

That is all.

Dan


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoa, rad! Assembly should be a snap eh?


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

*That was fast*

... and it is here, assembled in about 25 minutes, and rides like a dream. Just the bike I was wanting for my new 3 mile commute to work! I set it up exactly like the website has it, but I may ditch the rear brake once I feel more comfortable with the fixed gear.

For 379 shipped, I'm psyched!


----------



## tygertang (Oct 22, 2010)

*just got my Kilo TT Stripper and I love it*

just got it but this bike exceeds all my expectations. she rides like a dream! and only $380 delivered!


----------

